# Mk4 Jetta 18x9.5 et35 ???



## beanheadmk4 (Mar 4, 2016)

What's going on everybody. I'm planning to go 18x9.5 squared et35 on my mk4 and was wondering if anybody has pictures of this being done. I need to know what tire size is best to run on this setup. Pic of my previous set up is for attention. Thanks


----------



## beanheadmk4 (Mar 4, 2016)

bump


----------



## beanheadmk4 (Mar 4, 2016)

bump


----------

